# Home made T-TOP for Flatscat



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

Got way to HOT the last time I went out. Started thinking about some shade. Here's my answer to it. It's all made out of 1" PVC, the top came from a sign shop. I had to add 3/4" dowel rods inside the front supports and add some 1/8"x1"x4' flat bar along the top for support. I made it where it will fold down to get under a bridge where I like to fish back in the marsh. It's a lot stronger than you think it would be. I have pulled it 70 mph on the hwy. with little movement
and have been in some pretty rough water, seems to be holding up good. If it does break I will have a pattern for and alum one. It only weights about 15# 
and I have a little over $100.00 in it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

It looks very good! You may want to rig up a light on top if out before day light....Good Job.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Looks great*

What you do in the corners? It looks like to 45's glued close together.
I like what you did, it just amazes me sometimes what you guys are able to come up with.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*top*

why not take that t-top off and just take a large golf umbrella and strap it on when you need it.


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*THANKS*

Yep! there is 2-45's in each corner, Tried the umbrella it opens to close to the front of the boat gets in the way casting and gives my buddy the red arse getting out all his backlashes, and you can't run with it open.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

,,,,,,Why was my post deleted?


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> ,,,,,,Why was my post deleted?


Maybe double post??

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=175907


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry,,,,didnt see it.....................


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

That looks fantastic. Some of you 2coolers are so handy, it's insane. My proudest fabrication momment was as cutting board I made in 7th grade shop class. Seriously.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

congrats, that is soooo slick, highly impressed, especially you have tested it and it is working fine, what's next?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

youre supposed to spend thousands on one of those! good work i will be constructing some thing similar.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

I always wanted to get rid of my Bimini Top and get one of those high dollar tops like yours but made out of steel. Maybe I will try your idea now that I see how it can look.
How would you make paint stick to PVC and not be able to scratch it off?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*T-Top*

flatscatsman:
I built one similar to that out of Alum...I had problems with Laterial movment.
You may want to keep a close watch on the intersection of the vertical and
the horizonal planes. 
Mine died offshore and I had to nurse it for a long trip in...
Good Luck....
Please let us know how it holds up after a full season of fishing...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

How did you bend the pvc pipe to get the "sweeps."


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

*"How did you bend the pvc pipe to get the "sweeps.""*

Thats exactly what I was wondering, a heat gun maybe?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Did you use schedule 40 or schedule 80 pipe?


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

it looks really nice and I applaud you for your effort!! 

But I gotta say... it looks like an accident waiting to happen... keep a close eye on it, expecially in rough water.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'd add some re-inforcement to the the console, as well. That baby's gonna wanna torque and vibrate more than you may realize. It could crack the console where the existing bars are bolted into it.


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*THANKS*

Thanks for the comments. capt. rick hiott said they make pvc paint I haven't looked for it. I painted it with some krylon that matches the boat. I sanded it before I painted it. It will still scratch off. Your right I bent the sweeps with a heat gun. I should of moved the tee's back about another 6". where the sweeps tie-in. It's schd 40 pipe. I will keep and eye on the console. The tee's on both sides even with the windshield really stopped all the movement. The console is very thick and strong where the grab rail is bolted on. I will get bigger bolts, nuts and alum. plt. for the inside. If it breaks I will let yall know!!!!
SURE WILL HURT MY FEELING IF IT DOES.
If you try to build one and need some help let me know. PM me 
Thanks again.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*"necessity is the mother of invention"*

That looks good on your boat. Great job! You probably saved yourself a couple thousand dollar$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

That top looks great. It will stay together better than most think. The plastic will give, metal doesn't.
Thanks for showing us your project.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It does look pretty good. How did you attach the "bars" across the top for support?


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*screws*

Look at the 2nd pic. you will see it, it has 5 sst screws. If i would have moved those tees back about 6" I wouldn't need the flat-bar.


----------

